# Best paid sites for couples



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Are we allowed to post links to xxx sites? I'm interested in quality porn/erotica. Not vanilla but not completely oriented toward what men want. 
I don't want something really expensive or something really cheap with a ton of ads and viruses. 
Any ideas that would be good for couples?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Is this just for personal pleasure or something for you and your spouse to spice things up?


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I only look at tumblr porn these days.

It's free and all curated by individuals in a way that I find way more erotic than the categorized industrial porn.

And without ads and popups and stuff.

You can find pretty much any sexual subject matter or interest on there.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

For us to watch together. ; )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What is tumbler porn? I'm not familiar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

So are you wanting something made for/by couples, such as 'romantic porn' so to speak, or something to give you ideas for positions etc.

If it's for positions and the like, almost all regular porn will work (and by regular I mean the non-bondage, gangbang, etc type). Some decent regular porn can have 10-12 positions in one sex act which can be enjoyed by both (though in general porn is geared towards male viewers).


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Not that boring, I just don't want gross hardcore gang bangs, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> What is tumbler porn? I'm not familiar.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Google "tumblr sex"


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

Watch sexy movies... will work better, trust me.

Eyes Wide Shut
Out of Sight
Notebook
9 and a half weeks
Melissa P
etc

Have fun.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope it is within bounds to name names.

danejones has stuff which is couples oriented. x-art if I recall correctly is another similar site. Another option is to buy dvds and watch those at home. My wife does not like to watch certain acts like anal or girl-girl, and it is not easy to find movies which don't have any of that. bettersex has a rating system for each movie which will indicate what acts are included. There are other adult film rating sites which give that kind of info. It seems the major porn studios are producing some higher quality spoofs of major hollywood films like star wars or indiana jones, so those might have more appeal to you with their plots and laughs rather than nonstop soulless banging.


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

What type of content? 
Pictures,
Movies,
Stories.

What device?
Computer (Laptop, Desktop),
Tablet (iPad),
DVD player to TV,
Roku to TV.

Some sites are good for renting DVDs, others better for streaming video and still others for reading stories - not that I am an expert on this matter....


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Um....dude, you might have a problem.  
Looking for movies. I guess my issue is in the past while surfing for porn with a partner we accidentally came across gross stuff, like water sports or blood or incest and it just completely ruined the mood. 
I don't mind seeing girl on girl but he wont want to see gay stuff or probably even MFM. 
I have a thing for bondage, he likes boobs and stockings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh also I guess streaming movies would be better. We share laptop with kids. Not sure how to keep them from finding files or accidentally seeing it in recent documents or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Learning as we go, I'm a woman and movies like that aren't what I'm looking for. First of all I think Tom Cruise is very unattractive, same thing with Mickey Rourke. Actually one of the few mainstream movies that turns me on is the Libertine. If anyone has a wife with a thing for Johnny Depp, you must watch this movie. I didn't even really think he was that hot until I saw this. Omg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

I would recommend www.tinynibbles.com
A website run by Violet Blue. 
Great sexual advice, news and links to suitable erotica. 
We love it. Hell we love Violet for her site.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I used to subscribe to brazzers for video. My wife and I both enjoyed it. But ultimately I/we got bored of seeing the same 3 guys in every single movie. I don't understand why there are only a handful of male models in the porn business but bazillions of women.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

X-art.com 

The highest quality, most sensual erotica I've ever seen. They even have a "real couples" series featuring a few married folks.


----------



## cincymike (Feb 4, 2010)

Very erotic tumblr site for men and women. Ladycheeky.com


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

I know what you mean about stumbling on to something that spoils the mood... I don't like a lot of porn - in the same way that I don't like certain kinds of movies or TV shows.

The Feminist Porn Awards as well as their honored websites and honorable mentions are a good reference.


----------

